# Herd Name Ideas?



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

Hey--- I know 'Sonrise Farm' should be an instictive herd name but besides Nigerian Dwarfs I am hoping to get some Silkie Banty chickens, and Angora rabbits in the future. I just wanted to raise a poll and see which herdname you folks liked best . . .


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

The first thing that I would do is contact the AGS and/or ADGA and see if that herd name is already spoken for - then I would start looking into names. I would hate for you to be set on a name to find out that it is already taken for the respective registration that you want.


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

okay, I emailed ADGA--- or wasn't that what you meant? lol


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

yes that is exactly what I ment :thumb: 

Yah, you don't want to get set on a name or calling your ranch one thing to find out it is not available!!!


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

Yeah, I see what you mean. I thought of that before I named my farm Sonrise, but then I decided, whatever--- herd names can be different because I truly felt a peace in my soul when I thought of Sonrise Farm for my farm name because it just seemed like home . . .


----------



## Candy (May 14, 2008)

Maybe you'll be OK with 'Sonrise'--I like the spelling and the meaning--the Son did rise! :sun: 
Candy


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I looked in the ADGA directory and Pine Creek is already taken. Then in the AGS directory there is no Pine Creek, but it may be taken. I would try and find a name that is avail. in both registries. Then in ADGA Sonrise Farms is taken so I don't think they'll let you do Sonrise Farm, but they may. Anywho, maybe you could do Sonrise Mini's or Sonrise Nigerians???


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

Well, I have an entire list of herd names here . . . 

runners up would be: 

Pine Ridge
Crooked Creek
Wind Creek (hehe, as you notice, we have 2 creeks running thru our property) 
Silverleaf 

I think my fav's of those four would be Silverleaf and Crooked Creek. 

ps. where'd you look it up? i tried to find it but couldn't get nothing.


----------



## heavenlyhaven (Apr 17, 2008)

twin creeks?


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Sonrise, I have the AGS 2008 Roster and the ADGA 2008 Roster, they have all the registered herd names in it that are valid.

In both AGS and ADGA Twin Creeks isn't taken, although there is the TX Twin Creeks of course.
Looks like Pine Ridge is available in both ADGA and AGS.
Crooked-Creek's is taken in ADGA, no Crooked Creek in ADGA or AGS though.
Looks like Wind Creek is available is available in both.
And looks like Silverleaf is avail. in both.

I really like Silverleaf...very cool!


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

Since the guy who bred my does is allowing me to register the kids in my name, I think I will go with Silverleaf. Thanks, guys


----------

